#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-18
<nlsthzn> catch you all later...
<nlsthzn> Uxthui, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224 ... have a look at the credits... ;)
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: How'd you get involved?!
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: I want in, too!
<nlsthzn> Uxthui, there was a call for volenteers on the planet so I sent an e-mail and started helping... all you do is submit links in the week and then on weekends you write summaries of the articles and proof read etc...
<nlsthzn> I will send you pleia2's e-mail and you can reply and she will add you to the mailing list
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: Check this out: http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Store.aspx
<Uxthui> bassem: It's me TT. Can you promote my position in this channel?
<bassem> nlsthzn, what do you think about TT request?
<nlsthzn> Your the man... all I know I can't do anything in the channel anymore... I had tried to change the topic without luck :/
<Uxthui> bassem, what bot does all the IRC meeting records and stuff?
<nlsthzn> Robocop
<nlsthzn> :p
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, what? Join #ubuntu-classroom. Randall's presentation is starting.
<nlsthzn> Pffttt... I will pass for now... but tell him hi from ubuntu-ae :)
<Uxthui> I dunno, do they give voice to regular users during presentations?
<Uxthui> Don't ant to try ,either.
<nlsthzn> use another name :)
<Uxthui> Meh, you do that.
<nlsthzn> pffftt...
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, so you find it funny?
<nlsthzn> no... that wasn't laughing
<nlsthzn> that was me sticking my tongue out and blowing
<Uxthui> Do that in the classroom, you're taunting no one here.
<nlsthzn> boring
<Uxthui> All the presentations are, in general.
<Uxthui> Though doing so in IRC is rather fascinating.
<nlsthzn> the net is a powerful media
<nlsthzn> Uxthui, so you enjoying the class
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, a bit bored, to be honest.
<nlsthzn> me too... these people should read the wiki :D
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, that's like asking people to look for exotic items at the place of origin instead of holding a fair or something. ;)
<nlsthzn> meeting in za land
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, they don't care if the UCW timing clash? Not that we care either, holding our meeting tomorrow at 7.
<nlsthzn> life goes one :)
<Uxthui> I mean day after tomorrow.
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> http://www.meraka.org.za/news/2006/freedomtoast_6june06.html
<nlsthzn> Uxthui, ^
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, read and forgot about it way back.
<nlsthzn> seems cool... would be nice to have  a few heere
<nlsthzn> here
<Uxthui> Who will waste CD/DVD on things they don't know about?
<nlsthzn> the right kind of minds
<Uxthui> The kind of minds sorely lacking the Middle East.
<nlsthzn> 80% expats... must be some
<nlsthzn> ubuntu-za doing a lpi thingy... they said the more the merrier... so we can have people here join in
<Uxthui> Doing LPI as in hosting exams or something?
<Uxthui> Or is it just courses?
<nlsthzn> study group
<Uxthui> IRC or meetup?
<nlsthzn> IRC and e-mail... google group to be exact...
<nlsthzn> dishes time for me... bbl
<nlsthzn> night
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-20
<nlsthzn> ChanServ +op nlsthzn ubuntu-ae
<nlsthzn> lol... I can't remember how to get ops :p
<nlsthzn> hey rverrips
<nlsthzn> to all: meeting shifted to 19:30 due to prayer time
<rverrips> Ok, will rejoin then ... (driving home)
<xnixan> evening nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> xnixan, hey... meeting a but delayed ... now happening 19:45
<nlsthzn> also, do you know how to take ops? I want to change the topic :p
<xnixan> nlsthzn, i will be there :p
<xnixan> hala bassem_lap :)
<bassem_lap> xnixan, hi :-)
<nlsthzn> hey bassem_lap :) meeting at 19:45
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, why?
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap, Omar's request AFAIK... due to prayer time etc...
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap, btw... who still has op status on the channel... I wanted to change the topic but couldn't get ops... ?
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, didn't see it
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, it's easy!!!
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, /MSG ChanServ op #ubuntu-ae nlsthzn
<xnixan> bbl
<nlsthzn> hmmm... ok... thanks bassem_lap ... I forgot the exact command and the ones I could get from the net didn't help... sorry about that
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> give me a sec
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, next time you will find it here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nlsthzn> true
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ae to: FOSS in the UAE, alive and kicking | http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/ | Wiki: http://ubuntu.ae | Next IRC meeting: 21 July 2011 19:45
<nlsthzn> takes me a while but I get it eventually
<Haden> Good day guys ..
<nlsthzn> Haden, hey :)
<bassem_lap> Haden, hey
<Uxthui> Hey folks, you wanna leave chairing the meeting to Omar?
<nlsthzn> Does not matter too me... if he would like to it is all good :)
<Haden> I have no problem too
<rverrips> Hi Guys, sorry I'm late ...
<Haden> rverrips you're early actually ..
<Uxthui> iOmar, did you review how the bot works?
<nlsthzn> rverrips, time changed... again :p
<rverrips> no prob's re: timechange ... happy to wait ...
<iOmar> Hi guys
<iOmar> Lets get going for our meeting
<nlsthzn> Hey iOmar :)
<bassem_lap> iOmar, hi Omar
<iOmar> Hey Neil, thanks for your support online! In the UCW.
<Uxthui> Right about that, sorry I couldn't attend, I was out. :(
<iOmar> Since I am not very familiar with the commands, please correct me if I do something wrong.
<Haden> Hey Omar
<nlsthzn> iOmar, ? Not sure what I did but it was a pleasure :)
<iOmar> I would like to update the group on yesterday's session
<Haden> I'm still stuck at work :( .. Try my best to participate
<iOmar> For those not aware yesterday was the second day of the Ubuntu Community Week
<iOmar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek
<iOmar> If you open the link there is a time table of IRC session from all over the world
<iOmar> I was invited to present a session on behalf of the local community
<nlsthzn> also if you install lernid is makes it so easy to participate... #pro-tip
<iOmar> It went well and I will try to get the Google Analytics for our meetup website for the visitors
<Haden> Congrats :)
<iOmar> The session log can be found online for those who would like to have a read about it.
<nlsthzn> Glad it was a success :)
<iOmar> "How I Started an Ubuntu Group in My City and How You Could Too!"  A young and budding group has started in the famous Middle Easter cosmopolitan city of Dubai. This session will show you how the Emirates' first Ubuntu community was started. It will describe the tools and methods the team used to ensure a smooth start, so you can too!
<iOmar> I really liked the "Middle Easter" part
<nlsthzn> :)
<rverrips> :-)
<iOmar> I will post the link to the slides which I presented just a sec
<nlsthzn> Cool... at least one person can sign my card :D
<iOmar> ^.^
<iOmar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek/oneiric/slides?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=session05.pdf
<iOmar> The slides where basically a quick overview of tools which I use to organize the community in addition to some general guidelines for community leaders
<iOmar> If any one does have any questions please go ahead
<Uxthui> se
<nlsthzn> Well... we have all been here so I guess we have first hand knowledge :p
<iOmar> No problems ...
<nlsthzn> Problem with slide are they tell so little...
<nlsthzn> *slides
<iOmar> The time was limited so I barely managed to get through them
<iOmar> It was an hour session.
<nlsthzn> I saw that IRC is a very different platform for presentations... but a far reaching one :)
<iOmar> Yes the sheer number of attendees was a bit intimidating but the fact they cant see you or hear you is reassuring. Interesting position to be in  one.
<Haden> :)
<iOmar> Shall move on to the topic of the meeting "Discussing the feedback collected from the UAE's first InstallFest"
<nlsthzn> Sure
<iOmar> The InstallFest was a great success, thanks to everyone who participated, especially those who left their day jobs, walked out of a plane, travelled the arabian desert all to reach the venue.
<iOmar> Thank YOU!
<iOmar> As for some of the indicators that measured success we did put down some KPI's to measure
<nlsthzn> Did we pass or fail? :p
<iOmar> Since this was the first time
<iOmar> We did put a tentative figure of 50 pcs but that was a loose figure. I say we PASSED with FLYING COLORS!
<Haden> :D
<nlsthzn> It was a good day... long but good... :)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, are you talking about something new, and I missed it?!!
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap, there has only been one installfest I am aware off...
<iOmar> The KPIs we set during the planning meeting we held at Costa in Dubai Mall
<iOmar> 1) Number of Email Shots sent  2) Number of Backups made of users data  3) Number of Overall Ubuntu Installation  4) Number of Dual Boot Installations  5) Number of Pure Ubuntu intallations  6) Number of Successful Installation  7) Number of Installations with issues
<iOmar> As for the KPI - 1 Number of Email shots sent , there were several around 3 I recall from the IEEE guys to around 2000 email addresses
<iOmar> All to the Engineering College students and faculty
<iOmar> KPI - 2 was not measured since we opted not to backup any data from any PC
<iOmar> KPI - 3
<iOmar> Number of Ubuntu Installations Overall = 32 (Successful + Attempted)
<nlsthzn> Felt like so many more...
<iOmar> KPI - 4 = Number of Dual Boot Installations = 30 Successful
<iOmar> KPI - 5 = Pure Ubuntu = Zero ( I might be wrong as one student brought a humoungus desktop [see photos] and Joseph was working on it, no too sure)
<iOmar> KPI - 6 = Number of successful Installation = 30
<iOmar> KPI -7 = Number of Installation with Issues = 2 laptops did not manage to get Ubuntu on them and thus just evil OS remained ^.^
<iOmar> So that wraps up the numbers
<nlsthzn> the desktop was a full install by accident...
<nlsthzn> the person gave the wrong drive number to us and windows was wiped :p
<iOmar> oh I think that was a good thing to have happened so that makes KPI 7 = 1
<rverrips> One of the 2 that didn't get it was a Mac which was already dual-booting OSx and Windows 7 ... There wasn't enough free space to created the partition needed for Ubuntu
<iOmar> Cool
<Uxthui> Windows can run on Macbooks?
<iOmar> Oh yeah I remeber that one, thanks Roy you did your best on that one!
<nlsthzn> Uxthui, sure
<rverrips> Yup - It's alled Bootcamp - a set of drivers that'll let Intel Mac's work pretty ok with Windows ...
<Uxthui> I see, it's thanks to Apple moving away from PowerPC...
<iOmar> Is that similar to Parallels?
<rverrips> No, Bootcamp runs it natives - Parellels is a Virtual PC inside OSx ... but let's not stray off-topic :-)
<Haden> Parallel is a more like a virtual pc
<iOmar> Bringing back the subject to the InstallFest
<nlsthzn> Do we have any feedback from those we installed on that day...?
<iOmar> I do recall some had suggestions and comments, so why dont we start noting them down
<iOmar> Feel free to add a suggestion or comment
<Uxthui> iOmar, use the bot note down the points.
<Uxthui> *bot to
<iOmar> Those who know how to do this please help!
<nlsthzn> Next time we can optimize the layout and work flow... and also the paperwork and also we can give much more info about the loco etc...
<iOmar> Yes thats right
<Uxthui> iOmar, I PMed the links to instructions.
<Uxthui> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<iOmar> Just a question has anyone issued the startmeeting command
<rverrips> Yup, Neil pretty much summed it all up ... I tried to "log" the time / steps on the forms I got to help "debug" and draw up KPI / estimates for the next one.
<Uxthui> iOmar, no.
<Haden> Lol.. Maybe next time
<iOmar> #startmeeting
<Haden> Silviu was good at this stuff
<Haden> Dude disappeared ..
<nlsthzn> :/ not really needed... someone will go through the log and update the wiki manually...
<iOmar> Oh okay
<iOmar> Coming back to the topic
<iOmar> Thanks Neil and Roy , yes there were issues with the paper work. Neil can you be more specifc on the paperwork?
<nlsthzn> We can have a better form, to log much more important info...
<nlsthzn> I think the best would be to have a session and hammer out one with  info from several peeps
<nlsthzn> something that assists in following up afterwards and helps with the workflow...
<nlsthzn> so we don't have times when nobody was sure who was supposed to do what when etc :)
<nlsthzn> the form now is just a disclaimer
<Haden> :)
 * nlsthzn types slow with one hand while eating pizza with the other :p
 * Haden types with one finger while staring at a windows desktop :/
<iOmar> :) I did base the InstallFest template on this http://www.redhat.com/mirrors/LDP/HOWTO/html_single/Installfest-HOWTO/
<nlsthzn> pffft red hat... they just worried they would get sued :D
<nlsthzn> it is a good form... just needs more :)
<nlsthzn> be like a dossier... cradle to grave :)
<iOmar> Also in terms of distributing a paper that had our contact details or how to get help, that didnt exist. Funny no one came up with the idea
<nlsthzn> :) so we learn... we should also add some handy links on the desktops :)
<iOmar> Joseph tried to jot down our meetup page URL on a note it but half way through the day I noticed the URL was wrong , but I have to give him he came up with the idea on the fly, Hats off to Jospeh!
<nlsthzn> :)
<iOmar> I think we need to create some sort of calling card. With all our details websites etc.
<nlsthzn> Sounds good
<Haden> Ubuntu Business cards ? :)
<nlsthzn> members only
<iOmar> I will work on some samples and share them with you possibly next IRC meeting
<nlsthzn> afaik
<iOmar> I was thinking of making them more generic and not personal ones so that anyone can pick them and share them
<nlsthzn> Something easy to have and share at anytime :)
<iOmar> Just to set the expectations of this meeting what time does it end (9:00 PM?)
<Haden> I think we can all contribute to get them printed
<iOmar> Great idea Haden
<Haden> Any idea how much it costs ?
<Haden> For a 100 pack ?
<iOmar> I have done some prints before depends on the (Thickness of Paper, Laminated or not, Glossy or Matte) etc...
<iOmar> A pack of 500 cards
<iOmar> Business cards sized
<Haden> Cost of non laminated matte ?
<iOmar> Thick enough so that they stand in between other cards as high quality and laminated and matte with a smooth texture to give a high finish effect = 750 DHS I think
<iOmar> Or 1000 they were I will double check but will let you guys know
<Uxthui> We don't need quality stuff, just minimum readable card will do, methinks.
<Haden> Btw.. Should we discuss about next meetups agenda ?
<iOmar> Thanks Haden will do but before we do we just need to finish the InstallFest feedback
<Uxthui> Now that we're back on topic, how should we contact the IEEE again?
<nlsthzn> I would like to get feedback from the people that we helped last time... I think we left them a bit high and dry...
<nlsthzn> Not the best we should/could have done...
<iOmar> The IEEE people are one holiday and I have their emails but never got in touch ever since
<iOmar> We can reach out to them as Toki suggested to let them send out an email to the students, who we have their emails in the forms.
<Uxthui> Not staying in touch was a mistake.
<iOmar> Correct Toki
<Haden> Brb guys
<iOmar> What would be the best approach in terms of reaching out to those students? Do we send them a personalized email asking them for feedback and if they need help>
<iOmar> A side note guys in terms of timing this meeting should try to wrap at 9:00 pm I suggest
<Uxthui> Hopefully, if our feedback campaign works out, we can maintain a permanent relationship and organize InstallFest and support events on a yearly basis Ahmad suggested.
<nlsthzn> The ones we have done I don't know... but some sort of direct communication one week, then a month, etc. for new peeps would be cool
<nlsthzn> iOmar, agreed... we need to stream line the IRC meetings... they tend to be to long
<Uxthui> I think we should first ask what the IEEE's impression was, and based on that move on to survey the general participants.
<iOmar> Ok so we reach out to the IEEE guys first and then send an email personalized to the person who we installed Ubuntu for
<iOmar> ?
<Uxthui> Exactly.
<iOmar> Any other suggestions
<nlsthzn> OR the IEEE could do it...
<Uxthui> We need to show that we're still interested in how Ubuntu worked out for them, and how we could improve the experience.
<iOmar> Good idea Neil
<Uxthui> Yes, the IEEE will send the personalized emails on behalf of #ubuntu-ae.
<iOmar> Personalized is the way
<iOmar> NOTE 10 mins remaining to wrap this meeting.
<nlsthzn> I just think we might have waited to long since the last one... and we could maybe make sure not to repeat this in the future...  but some feedback would just help us to get some feeling about how the students felt about it and we can learn some more from it
<Uxthui> Need to start designing survey forms as well.
<iOmar> We can still invite them to our meetup site by sending an invite, there is a tool to recruit new members in meetup
<Uxthui> Oh that's right, do we do an online survey or paper?
<Uxthui> The invitation should be sent along side the survey request.
<iOmar> An email might be enough, going through a survey might be a bit taxing on some
<iOmar> me personally
<nlsthzn> nobody likes surveys :p
<Uxthui> You mean ask them to send a simple feedback email?
<iOmar> They can just reply to the email and that might make it more attractive since no specifc format has been imposed on them
<Uxthui> I don't think it will be informative enough.
<Uxthui> I see.
<iOmar> If they do reply to the email we can invite them to fill out a survey?
<iOmar> that will filter out the intrested
<iOmar> from those who weren't
<nlsthzn> sounds good
<iOmar> Cool
<iOmar> So would any one like to write up an email?
<iOmar> NOTE 5 mins remaining to wrap this meeting.
 * nlsthzn doesn't mind to draft one and put it on the message board for approval/tweaking
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, your blog posts are very lively, why don't you give the email a try? ;)
<Uxthui> Oops, too late.
<iOmar> Great so Neil is going to draft one
<iOmar> done
<nlsthzn> just give me a day or two with work etc
<iOmar> Take your time no students are in school its summer.
<iOmar> Ok action items
<Uxthui> What's our time table to getting this done?
<Haden> Keep it informal
<iOmar> Let target the begging of the school year
<iOmar> *begining
<nlsthzn> Oh, ok... np... lots of time then :)
<iOmar> 1) Sample callign card = Omar
<iOmar> 2) Costs of printng = Omar
<iOmar> 3) Email draft = Neil
<Uxthui> iOmar, seconded. Also the possibility of yet another InstallFest targeting the freshmen as Ahmad suggested.
<iOmar> Lets continue in our next IRC meeting
<Haden> Guys what do you think of a google apps account ?
<nlsthzn> Sounds good...
<Haden> We can store documents .. Email .. Etc
<Uxthui> iOmar, shall we have another next week or keep the once monthly schedule?
<rverrips> Haden, I've can make ubuntu.ae accounts available via google apps
<iOmar> I am okay with next week depends on the communiyt
<Haden> rvverrips was thinking the same thinking ..
<iOmar> Cool idea but isnt it 50USD per account
<Haden> *thing
<iOmar> per year>
<iOmar> ?
<Uxthui> iOmar, it's free but only 10 accounts.
<Haden> For non profit organizations it's free
<iOmar> Cool
<iOmar> So to wrap on this final note
 * nlsthzn has no idea what you guys are talking about but he needs to go sleepy now :p
<rverrips> I have 25 free accounts for ubuntu.ae ready to go ... let me know if want me pull the trigger on that ...
<iOmar> action item 4 : Google Accounts for the team
<Haden> rverrips go ahead..
<nlsthzn> Guys... I will catch you online later... night
<Haden> Night nlsthzn
<Uxthui> Okay guys, shall we have another IRC meeting next week?
<iOmar> So this wraps our session for today
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, be seeing you.
<iOmar> Toki propose it on meetup and see
<Uxthui> Acknowledged.
<Haden> Yup.. Go ahead
<iOmar> Toki please copy paste the logs and post them on our wiki
<iOmar> Thanks every one
<iOmar> and bye for now
<Haden> Thanks Omar
<Haden> See ya ..
<Uxthui> Well then everyone, let me thank you for responding to my meeting call.
<Uxthui> Salam, iOmar.
<Uxthui> rverrips, it's a shame you couldn't make it to the last meet up.
<rverrips> Do you want personal accounts, or "alias/forwarders" to existing accounts ...
<Uxthui> How're you doing?
<Uxthui> I think alias would be good enough.
<Uxthui> I don't want yet another Google account.
<rverrips> My feeling exactly - will setup aliases by default unless someone want's anything else
<Haden> Aliases should do ..
<Uxthui> Yes, and rverrips, do you know our existing accounts?
<Haden> I wouldn't mind a haden@ubuntu.ae though :D
<rverrips> I'll me is so, Haden  ... which email to forward to?
<Uxthui> Haden, it would be haden@ubuntu.ae, but simply forwarded to your regular inbox.
<Haden> haden213@gmail.com
<Haden> rverrips haden213@gmail.com
<rverrips> It's done Haden, give it a shot ...
<Haden> Hold on...
<Haden> rverrips got it ..
<rverrips> sweet :-)
<Haden> How do I send from Ubuntu.ae ?
<rverrips> You have to setup Gmail with another address ...
<rverrips> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=22370
<Haden> rverrips thanks .. Will take a look once I get home ..
<Uxthui> We're all Google fans!
<rverrips> Toki, can you send me a list of names and addresses and I'll set 'em up ... are we doing "firstname@ubuntu.ae"?
<Uxthui> rverrips, I think that should be up to the person in question to decide.
<rverrips> ok ... who'll co-ordinate?
<Uxthui> First, let's decided who actually deserves @ubuntu.ae mails.
<Uxthui> I think the this meeting attendees is a good place to start.
<rverrips> Yeah, that works better, thanks .. who'll decide?
<rverrips> Tell you want, I'll create only what you send me - Being in charge of community and all that sounds like a good call for you to make.  Send me a let whenever and I'll do it ...
<rverrips> Anyway, I'm going to watch some "A-Team" now :-)
<Uxthui> rverrips, will do.
<rverrips> later ...
<Haden> bassem_lap you want to buy the iPhone 4 ?
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-21
 * nlsthzn waves
<Haden> Hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Mr. Haden, how are you :)
<Haden> I'm good ... nlsthzn .. Looking for a way to get the ubuntu-ae mailing list
<Haden> I guess that's the only thing that's stopping us from becoming official
<nlsthzn> Oh, there are a number of things keeping us from being official... we have a mailing list... doesn't need to be the one that Canonical would let us have for free...
<Haden> nlsthzn , I think you need a launchpad mailing list right ?
<Haden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<nlsthzn> Haden: Launchpad I am not sure off... But AFAIK if we do we have... I know there are two lists... we are re-directing the one to the other (or should be)
<Haden> nlsthzn , check out team naming standards
<nlsthzn> Yup... everything should be ubuntu-ae
<Haden> Our mailing list should be Ubuntu-ae , our current mailing list is Emirateslocoteam
<nlsthzn> there are two launchpad accounts if I am not mistaked, the correctly named one and one that is wrong... problem is we dont' have control over the correct one...
<Haden> Yup.. That's what I was figuring out...
<Haden> The current owner isn't ready to give control or join us
<nlsthzn> ... and that is a problem ...
<Haden> We have contacted him several times
<Haden> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ae
<nlsthzn> Yup... once we have tried enough times we might have a case to present to the loco council to get power taken from him... for now we have to be patient
<nlsthzn> I also mailed him... no response
<Haden> Yup.. I too sent him an email .. We can ask Omar to send him an email as well...
<Haden> Check out the wiki page he created ..
<nlsthzn> Link to wiki page
<nlsthzn> also, I see they are having a meeting - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ae/1050/detail/
<nlsthzn> I think "we" should be there in force...
<nlsthzn> with "we" I mean all of the emirates loco which are in Dubai currently :)
<Haden> Good idea ..
<Haden> I don't like the idea of competing when it come to communities
<Haden> Not sure why this guy is not ready to join us ..
<nlsthzn> Maybe he wants to be the top dog, or he has other motivations... either way, it would be good to be there and see what he is all about... and maybe have some flyers ready with our contact info too :p
<Haden> nlsthzn , how do you send out an email to our mailing list members ?
<nlsthzn> You need the e-mail address... you can find it on meet-up... I have sent Omar a mail with the link to the planned meeting...
<Haden> nlsthzn , Emirateslocoteam mailing list ..
<Haden> Not the meetup one .. That guy Zulfiqar is an admin for our meetup group
<nlsthzn> Haden: He is?! When did that happen? Even if you send to the launchpad mailing list it is linked to the meetup one and it will also send out on the meetup list...
<Haden> He had set up the last meeting .. The one which was accidentally set to December ..
<Haden> Anyway , I'll speak to Toki and see if I can get everyone's personal email address .. We need to discuss this offline
<Haden> I was really hoping to get the Ubuntu ae loco established ..
<nlsthzn> We will... :)
<nlsthzn> I have sent Toki a mail too...
<Haden> gotta go .. Catch you later nlsthzn .. Have a great day ...
<nlsthzn> Haden: bai :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-22
<nlsthzn> Hi bassem , bassem_lap
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, hey
<nlsthzn> How are things?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ae to: FOSS in the UAE, alive and kicking | http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/ | Wiki: http://ubuntu.ae | Next IRC meeting: TBA
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-24
<nlsthzn> my night shift comes to an end... I bit you all a pleasant day... bai
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> alo bassem_lap  :)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, hey
<nlsthzn> all is well?
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, somehow
<nlsthzn> ?
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, you?
<nlsthzn> oh, I am ok... night shift + flu .. but alive :)
<bassem_lap> me too, still alive
<nlsthzn> Good to know :D
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, I'm looking for a job
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap: fed up with your current one or is the contract expiring?
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, fet u[
<bassem_lap> up
<nlsthzn> Know that feeling... I have been sending out CV''s like a mad man... but I suspect I need to get my CV re-done by a professional... I am having no luck at the moment...
<bassem_lap> same here
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap: well, good luck, I hope you find something worth it soon...
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, thanks my friend
